# Hey guys



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey everyone. I'm new here, and just wondering where everyone's from. I'm from Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I live in southeastern Wisconsin during the summer and southwestern part of Ohio for college during the school year.


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

North Dakota, where despite popular belief we DO have running water, lights, and a mall hehe


----------



## Brenden (May 11, 2003)

Sydney, Australia and we have water and everything aswell


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Vive les Canadiennes/Canadiens!







I'm from London Ontario Canada. Glad to see a few Canadiens on the board now. Seemed like everyone was from the UK!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone else from Ohio?







<crickets chirping>


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

i'm from houston, texas


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

Hi..i'm new. I live in conyers,GA.i'm a southern peach...bad accent and all.lol.


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

I used to live in Covington...but right now im living with my aunt.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

Kirkland, Washington but i'm hopping to move to NYC


----------



## Sian T (May 23, 2003)

I'm from Brisbane, Australia, where the sun always shines!


----------



## josh01 (May 19, 2003)

New here too. Bellevue, WA where the sun never seems to shine


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

in response to TheDude...I go to college in Dayton, so sort of from Ohio...or close enough, rather.


----------



## booboo6202 (Feb 5, 2003)

im from central ohio where it never stops raining!!!!


----------

